# [Q] Changing group owner in WhatsApp



## My Gnexi (Oct 4, 2012)

I own a group in WhatsApp, and I want to change ownership to someone else. Can this be done, and how?
If that's important I'm on Android 4.1


----------



## Razzzor (Aug 24, 2013)

*Changing ownership of Group in Whatsapp*



My Gnexi said:


> I own a group in WhatsApp, and I want to change ownership to someone else. Can this be done, and how?
> If that's important I'm on Android 4.1

Click to collapse




Sorry for replying to an year old post, but I was looking for this solution and I found it. So though to post, so that anybody else can use it.

If you are the owner of the group and delete it, another group member is randomly designated as the new owner of the group. Now the new owner can add you again as a group member. You cannot select a particular person to be owner of the group. This is done randomly. 

There is a workaround possible for this as well. If your group is small, go to group info and delete every member from group (remember who you are kicking out) and leave only two members, yourself and the one going to be the new admin. Now, in the group info, click on "delete and exit the group". Don't worry, this will not delete the group (Don't know, why they have named it like that), because you are only leaving the group. Now the admin will shift randomly to any member (the only one remaining in the group :highfive: ).  That's it. Ask the new admin to add everybody back in group including you.

If you are desperate enough you can even try it for a bigger group (anyways there is a max limit for group members, 30).


----------



## My Gnexi (Aug 24, 2013)

With your solution everyone is losing chat history except for new admin right?
You might as well the him to start a new group and add everyone.

What I did eventually was*:
Backup with Titanium.
Exit group.
Tell the randomly assigned admin to add me back.
Restore with Titanium.
For a while it seemed like I was admin too. I wonder if it is (was) another security bug in WhatsApp.

* ofcourse this doesn't solve the problem of being unable to choose a new admin.

We've switched to Hangouts, it's better.


----------



## pratopathak (Nov 18, 2013)

What is the limit for Hangouts (chat only) without video. 

Thanks.



My Gnexi said:


> With your solution everyone is losing chat history except for new admin right?
> You might as well the him to start a new group and add everyone.
> 
> What I did eventually was*:
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## androidaman (Nov 20, 2013)

*Check this thread*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=47652048


----------

